# Heat vs Pistons (3/2/07 8:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 2nd, 2007 | 8:00 pm | Sun Sports/ESPN*









*vs*










*Team Records*

Miami Heat (28-29)
Detroit Pistons (36-19)


*Starting Lineups*







*Heat Bench:*
Alonzo Mourning
Dorell Wright
Gary Payton
Michael Doleac
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
James Posey
Antoine Walker​


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If we play like we have been, forcing turnovers and creating open looks by moving the ball around, with a healthy dose of Shaq I think this game will be closer than some may think.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heat win in a blowout. Shaq has 37,13,8 and 3.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

myst said:


> Heat win in a blowout. Shaq has 37,13,8 and 3.


If the Heat win it is because of one of the other guys having a big game. The Pistons should be able to double down on Shaq this game. Shaq should be forced to pass and create


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pistons will have to double Shaq. Neither Webber nor Rasheed is strong enough to guard him. It's up to the other guys to make their shots.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It's arguable, but Shaq has had the best 2nd half of the season so far.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Pistons will have to double Shaq. Neither Webber nor Rasheed is strong enough to guard him. It's up to the other guys to make their shots.


Along the lines of what I was thinking. I would expect a dose of Dale Davis and zone also.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I just heard from the realgm boards that Sheed is out. I wonder who they start then.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I just heard from the realgm boards that Sheed is out. I wonder who they start then.


Maxiell should be starting as Dice prefers to come off of the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell Wright is out with the flu but its not like he was gonna play anyway.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i finally get to watch a game. ive missed the past three

i think this game will begood


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dale Davis is starting in place of Rasheed Wallace. The Hack-a-Shaq will begin early tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Udonis is lucky Dale Davis missed that oop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq with the great block!

Good start for Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Udonis is lucky Dale Davis missed that oop.


I hope Udonis continues to attack the basket like that when Webber's guarding him. He's much faster and quicker than Webber and can get around him easily. He just needs to make those easy baskets now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq just out ran EJ and Nazr down the floor!!

This is the Shaq we've waitied for.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Shaq to Kapono.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

7 rebounds for Shaq already, and we're not even out of the first quarter.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> Heat win in a blowout. Shaq has 37,13,8 and 3.


You guys thought I was kidding?

lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq is off to another great start.

UD and EJ are missing some wide open shots. They got to start making those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

End of the 1st-Heat up 20-15

Shaq and our D has been very good so far.

We're dominating the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toine can blow past Webber any time he wants to. He btter not settle for a 3 if Webber is on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

...and Toine settles for a 3 and misses. Shocking.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How did Antoine hit that shot?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toine misses easy, open 3's and makes a crazy 3 at the end of the shot clock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

myst said:


> You guys thought I was kidding?
> 
> lol


Pistons wont shoot 30% the whole game, when that number comes up is when it will get interesting. Until then its another NBA game that doesn't mean anything until the 4th quarter.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this is easily the best defense i've seen from a heat team in many many years. if they keep it up they will win by 20


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DIESEL! That was nasty!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq owned C-Webb on that one.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Edddddiieeee Joneeeessss!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They cant guard the DIESEL!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

AGAIN!

They can not stop the Big Man!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaq owned everyone on everyone so far.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Lovin It!!!!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Shaq is BACK, baby!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq "Magic Johnson" O'Neal with the nice dish to Toine for the and-one.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Shaq to Toine.... layup + the foul... PLUS THE FREETHROW!!!!! WOWOWOWOW


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What A Pass By Shaq!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unstoppable!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq Is Killing Them!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

This is the best I've seen Shaq play in like 3 years...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

16/12 in the first half....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shimmy for another 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is crazy! Even Walker is hitting 3's.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn, we didn't keep them under 30 for the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like Shaq just told JWill, he needed to take that shot instead of passing it to Posey.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

That's terrible strategy by the pistons.... walk slow as hell upcourt and then call a timeout?!? Geeze, if you're gonna call a timeout, RUN upcourt! They just lost like 8 seconds off their clock...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, even Toine has 13 points!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Halftime-Heat up 50-31.


:clap: :clap: :clap: for Shaq.

What a great half. Toine was great as well.And our D has been amazing.

Still wouldnt be surprised to see this game come down to the final minutes of the 4th quarter. They always seem to.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Heres hoping they come out just as strong in the 3rd and Shaq can rest the entire 4th


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Heres hoping they come out just as strong in the 3rd and Shaq can rest the entire 4th


:cheers:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!! If we can get this kind of effort from everyone, and Shimmy's doing this, there's no reason we can't repeat. DWade or no DWade. We just need him in the clutch. I haven't seen this Shaq in 2 years. He's just destroying them. They don't have any one without Ben that can do anything to stop him. Keep it up!!! Oh, and major props to Myst for the crazy prediction.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's only halftime, but Shimmy's already had the best game he's had in months. He seems to really play off of Shaq better than Wade. Just like Kapono plays better off of Wade.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Guys, imagine this scenario... we stay around .500 for the rest of the regular season.. and we enter the playoffs as an 8th seed... wade comes back just in time for the playoffs.. we go head to head with detroit in the 1st round, beat them (with wade back, and ben wallace gone - noone on their current roster can guard shaq), we go on to the 2nd and 3rd rounds against inferior teams, and return to the finals with a (hopefully) full roster!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EJ, JWill, UD,Kapono and whoever else is out there with Shaq need to be ready to shoot because you just know the Pistons are gonna send EVERYBODY to Shaq once he has the ball. They would be crazy not to.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This is Flip Saunders. But seriously, at this rate, they could send the whole team at him when he gets the ball and it wouldn't do much good. Not when he's catching it that deep in the post.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I would still prefer to see them play Pistons later on, so that Wade has more time to heal up. (if he decides to come back, which I think he will.)


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

A bunch aof rebounds are coming right at us. Gotta grab them.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

I must say, J Will has really impressed me with his defense on billups tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're making Shaq work a little to much to catch the ball. Just give it to him the first time.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> EJ, JWill, UD,Kapono and whoever else is out there with Shaq need to be ready to shoot because *you just know the Pistons are gonna send EVERYBODY to Shaq once he has the ball.* They would be crazy not to.


Yet, that hasn't stopped him tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

They need to change that lane violation rule. How many times have we gotten the rebound only to have a lane violation called and lose possession of the ball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Yet, that hasn't stopped him tonight.


They havent doubled him at all. Even the ESPN guys are wondering why they havent.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but put Shimmy back in there. He's been much more effective than UD.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

and here comes the inevitable comeback...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but put Shimmy back in there. He's been much more effective than UD.


Thanks Riles!!!! Shimmy AND 1!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Toine passed up an open 3. That has to be a 1st.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How was that not a foul on Detroit?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by JWill on the last possesion. Get the ball to Shaq please.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gotta get the rebounds. Eddie just got pushed out of there and Pose got called for the foul. Theey've stopped hustling. I think that beatdown they put on them in the 1st half made them forget that this is the Pistons, and not the Celtics.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Bad shot by JWill on the last possesion. Get the ball to Shaq please.


Very bad shot considering the circumstances. And I normally don't mind those on occasion by JWill.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Jim Gray: SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who cares about Pippen? Get back to the damn game ESPN!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Very bad shot considering the circumstances. And I normally don't mind those on occasion by JWill.


Give it to ZO!! They can't guard him either. Way too many bad jumpers, and Shimmy's only effective WITH Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Who cares about Pippen? Get back to the damn game ESPN!


It's on SunSports too. You can flip over there to get better coverage.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Ouch they need to pick it up A LOT in the 4th. Wheres the hustle?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, worst case scenario after the fantastic 1st half... ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Disgusting way to end the 3rd. We went away from Shaq too much, and the Pistons finally started hitting their shots. Gotta get the boards, but we were playing good D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> It's on SunSports too. You can flip over there to get better coverage.


I know. Its just that its on ESPNHD and its also about 2 seconds in front of SunSportsHD.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Ouch they need to pick it up A LOT in the 4th. Wheres the hustle?


they remembered how good they are so they figure they don't need to hustle now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> I know. Its just that its on ESPNHD and its also about 2 seconds in front of SunSportsHD.


Yeah it is. That's why I'm watching ESPN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> they remembered how good they are so they figure they don't need to hustle now.


Exactly. We played with little to no energy in the 3rd.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnett throw it to Zo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play by Posey


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I leave the room with a 13 point lead, and I come back to a 2 point lead.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great play by Posey!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey's stepping up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just like Toine. Great play on one end, then a bad play on the other.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> I know. Its just that its on ESPNHD and its also about 2 seconds in front of SunSportsHD.


What channel is Sunsports in HD? I can never find it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shimmy :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
Give it to JWill!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> What channel is Sunsports in HD? I can never find it.


96 on Directv.

200 on Comcast


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nevermind, I found it, channel 200 for me.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This is where we miss Dwyane Wade, .i knew we were up by a lot earlier but knew it was gona get close again..BTW the Wizards won by 1, dang...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i dont get sunsports hd b/c i dont live in fl...did anyone just see AI, lol he was takin the tissue out of his new pair of sneaks, just thought it was funny, usually when i get new shoes i feel special and take out the tissue carefully...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker has been getting killed by Dice on the defensive boards.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Put UD in riles, we need rbs...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a drive by Walker. KEEP DOING THAT! Forget the 3's


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nice take by walker, thas why hes still in the game, and i want to point out my fault there, he has given up a lot of rbs but has added a lot on offense...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

sweeet spin pose..strong take by billups


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq's 1st bad decision tonight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Note** Watch out for chauncy now, its end of game time...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq just got sandwitched. No foul? Or was that that rule that they changed?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish we could have Zo and Shaq play together, we need Zo's def out there, he would've swatted that layup by Chauncy...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I say put Eddie in for Kapono.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 point game with under 5 minutes to go. It seems like almost everytime these two teams play it always comes down to the final 5 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I say put Eddie in for Kapono.


Yeah, Kapono is doing nothing out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Give it to ****ING Shaq!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh my god... i think i'm gonna cry


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

agreed Kapono's been non-existant tonight, has he even scored...Give the ball to the freaking diesel, waht is riley calling out thre...Take out kapono hes hurting us now, piut in freakin EJ, riles ticks me off somtimes so much..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BS!!!!!! Give it to Shaq!!!!!!!!! This is crap. Get Kapono out of there. Put in Eddie who can at least give it to Shaq!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need the line-up on the floor that was doing good before.

GP, EJ, Posey, Walker, Shaq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McDyess never misses that shot against Miami.

Get Kapono out. He's doing nothing.

If i'm Shaq i'm screaming at everyone right now.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I will get back to what I said initally, Shaq is not what is going to beat the Pistons. Role Players are the key and when they produce Miami will be scary even with Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

3-22 3pters is just pathetic. This game is an embarrassment. Detroit isn't even an elite team which is the most frustrating aspect.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think we've gone 3 possessions without giving it to Shaq. That CAN'T happen. It's inexcusable. Riles should fine them for doing that. Hell give it to Shimmy. No more Kapono Js. This is the Pistons, not the Wizards. The Pistons actually guard him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yes he is if they just give him the ball. He hasn't been getting the ball!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riles angered me this game, when Shaq goes out why not throw it into Zo once inawile atleast, cmon riles call the shots!!! Then Kapono is missing, put EJ in..AND GIVE THE BALL TO FREAKIN SHAQ this is sad if we lose, its a killer, Washington already won, so we gotta win to stay on pace...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How is that not a flagrant?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Did the announcers really just say that Shimmy is our best three point shooter?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Riles angered me this game, when Shaq goes out why not throw it into Zo once inawile atleast, cmon riles call the shots!!! Then Kapono is missing, put EJ in..AND GIVE THE BALL TO FREAKIN SHAQ this is sad if we lose, its a killer, Washington already won, so we gotta win to stay on pace...


WTF!!!!That has to go to Shaq!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by SHAQ!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq drew the charge!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

how is gp not in the game, its not like williams has done anything great this game, we need DEF!!!!! Riles!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shimmy made a clutch shot!!!!!!!!!! Holy ****!!!!!!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

antoine Walker!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WALKER! He's lucky he made that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Big shot Toine, Riley, now use your smarts that got you here, put in gp, on chauncy, honestly he'll give us a better shot on def than J Dubb...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Congrats to Antoine, he just won back his starting job. Kapono has been 6-23 from 3 since the allstar break so he has only himself to blame for losing his spot. I guarantee he has lost his spot.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We need a stop! Then do we give to to shaq, despite his ft shooting, i think so...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's gotta be the stupidest thing I've ever seen Shimmy do. And that's saying something.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ahh, toine.....great move by riles he puts EJ on Chauncy, but then walker tackles mcdyess!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What the? Toine hit the floor hard...then popped up with a random towel?

Lol, am I the only one that found that odd?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Diesel Power!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*SHAQ!!!!!!!*

I literally jumped out of my seat on that one!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Shaqqqqqq!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Toine too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound EJ!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flip Saunders should be t'd up immediately!! I'm so pissed off right now! Antoine _may_ have carried the ball on that hesitation move (I don't think he did) but Flip ran out on the court behind Walker and started complaining and yelling before Walker even passed the ball! That is a complete joke.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

credit to Riles, puts EJ on Chauncy, what a genious...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Like they just said on ESPN, put Chris Quinn in!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Looks like our defensive unit is out there.

GP/JWill/EJ/Posey/Zo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These *******s on ESPN jinxed JWill


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Can't blame JWill for the miss. He hadn't made anything all night. He had no rhythm.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jason's gotta hit his fts...that hurts the pistons are so clutch..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD looks sick to his stomach...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice Hustle!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yesssssssssss!!!!!!

P-o-s-e-y!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we got lucky.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great Def, Great Save By Pose!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright EJ!

EDDIE EDDIE EDDIE


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

EJ hits both.

Game over. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

whats rong w/ UD?? did i miss somthing,i mite of accidently tivo'd over it..it feels good to see EJ back on this team man..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

GP barely touched him. But whatever.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> *whats rong w/ UD?? *did i miss somthing,i mite of accidently tivo'd over it..it feels good to see EJ back on this team man..


During the timeout they showed him with a towel over his face, it was more of a nervous-sickness type of look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toine has played better than UD tonight. Thats why he's not in.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i'd like to see EJ get the ball out of this time out, inbound, then i'd actually like us to see take GP out, somtimes he can get overally aggressive on defense when the clock is veyr low and the team is trying to run up...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh my goodness....I pissed myself.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wow...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

GP what was that? Doesn't matter now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that wasnt necessary.

Oh well, GREAT WIN! Best of the season so far and a great way to start the 6 game home stand.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq is hilarious.

"Shaq what was going through your mind on the last shot?"
"Nothing."


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

31/14/6


I was close, lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

thats why i didnt want Riles to take a time out off that inbounds, i wanted us to have a time out so we can call TO just incase, and shades of Reggie ran threw my mind lol...did you guys see bob macadoo lol he nearly fell off his bench when gp threw that pass...How has shaq not spoken to flash yet??


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Shaq is hilarious.
> 
> "Shaq what was going through your mind on the last shot?"
> "Nothing."


He always makes the guy interviewing him crack up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> 31/14/6
> 
> 
> I was close, lol


Too bad it wasnt a blow out. I'll give you credit though, it was close enough :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

at one point in this game it felt like shaq had 100 pts...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

My lord...Payton nearly gave me a friggin heart attack


good win by the Heat - Shaq, Walker and Posey with great efforts

Gotta give the Pistons credit, they could have punched out in the second half and instead made this a super close game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jason Kapono has been his old self latly, and unfortunatly that is a bad thing...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If the Pacers lose then were only 1/2 game behind them for 6th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Jason Kapono has been his old self latly, and unfortunatly that is a bad thing...


He misses Wade badly. Wade seemed to always know where he was at all times on the court and always found him for an open shot.

But its not only that. He's not losing him man coming off of screens like was happening earlier this season. Teams have made the adjustment and its now up to the coaching staff to find new ways to get him open.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Walker played great tonight. The unfortunate thing for us is we really dont know what to expect out of us day in day out, today we beat the pistons tommrow we'll lose to teh worst team in the NBA just because we dont have a consistant second guy...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> He misses Wade badly. Wade seemed to always know where he was at all times on the court and always found him for an open shot.
> 
> But its not only that. He's not losing him man coming off of screens like was happening earlier this season. Teams have made the adjustment and its now up to the coaching staff to find new ways to get him open.


He plays off of Wade. Shimmy plays off of Shaq.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey was a beast driving to the basket in the 4th.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Magic lost. Up by 2 games on them now. Oh, and .500!!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Posey was a beast driving to the basket in the 4th.


That was his game in Memphis. He's never really done it here except in transition. If he can bring that to the table for us, it would be huge.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> He misses Wade badly. Wade seemed to always know where he was at all times on the court and always found him for an open shot.
> 
> But its not only that. He's not losing him man coming off of screens like was happening earlier this season. Teams have made the adjustment and its now up to the coaching staff to find new ways to get him open.


Oh absolutley i agree with you, Wade had a 6th sense for him, always found where he was and he was a great compliment to WAde, and for the adjusments your right too, suddenly teams have their top permiter defender on him now that WAdes out..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> If the Pacers lose then were only 1/2 game behind them for 6th.


They're down 18 to the Suns, in Pheonix, with 10 minutes to go in the 4th.

I'll go ahead and say we're now only 1/2 a game behind them :yes:


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Good job by you guys without Wade. Didn't like the first half or the ending as a Pistons fan, but I always like seeing McDyess have a good game.

Anyway, I have a question for you guys...

Do you think the refs only let Shaq play physical like this when Wade is out? I remember for much of the playoffs last year he was always in foul trouble when trying to play like this. For whatever reason, they haven't refereed him consistently the past 2 seasons.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JoeD said:


> Good job by you guys without Wade. Didn't like the first half or the ending as a Pistons fan, but I always like seeing McDyess have a good game.
> 
> Anyway, I have a question for you guys...
> 
> Do you think the refs only let Shaq play physical like this when Wade is out? I remember for much of the playoffs last year he was always in foul trouble when trying to play like this. For whatever reason, they haven't refereed him consistently the past 2 seasons.


It depends on the refs. And the guys guarding him. Sweetney and Collins were flop machines. So he was in foul trouble. Big Ben never flopped on him so he wasn't in foul trouble. They let it get physical on both sides tonight. I think part of it's because the refs no this is a matchup between the two best teams in the East over the past few years, so they let things go. And he was dominating. Wade and Shaq both start to get the calls when things are already going their way.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

great game. Walker had a hell of a game as well as Shaq. other teams are not doubling Shaq, and look what happens. happened last game vs the Wiz and now tonight. good win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Pacers have 3 games left on their Western road trip.

We could find ourselves in the 6 spot by monday night.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i also woudl like to add that if feels great to be in an active game thread and seeing all of you guys contributing with you thoughts and opinions. cheers to that:cheers:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Who's watching Inside the Heat? LMAO @ Posey running around yelling 'Ballin.' He's becoming more likeable. And if you want to watch Toine, he's coming up next.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> great game. Walker had a hell of a game as well as Shaq. other teams are not doubling Shaq, and look what happens. happened last game vs the Wiz and now tonight. good win


yeah what happens when they double Shaq, then we rely on our role guys to hit there shots which puts us in a jeopordy, thatswhy itshard forus to kno what to expectout of our team, one day they double shaq and theneither our players are hitting their outside shots or there missing.Then another night like tonight Shaq will see an extra defender once in awhile and Shaq was on tonight..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JoeD said:


> Good job by you guys without Wade. Didn't like the first half or the ending as a Pistons fan, but I always like seeing McDyess have a good game.
> 
> Anyway, I have a question for you guys...
> 
> Do you think the refs only let Shaq play physical like this when Wade is out? I remember for much of the playoffs last year he was always in foul trouble when trying to play like this. For whatever reason, they haven't refereed him consistently the past 2 seasons.


I guarantee you that 75% of those moves Shaq used tonight get called for offensive fouls (hooking on the spin or high elbow on the turning jump hook) if Wade was in the game. You have to seriously ask yourself, and compare the NBA game to non-officiated recreation basketball, how much of one team's points are literally gifted by the referees. Shaq is a pedestrian out there with Dwyane Wade and the refs make up for it by handing out star calls to our other players. It's all part of their subconscious attempt to maintain an even keel and keep the game even for both teams. Sadly, this is a foolhardy method because some teams and their players are superior so you are making them even with a team when they should be superior to that team. Shaq and Wade + 3 guys easily outclass every team in the league. Sadly, NBA officiating is a joke these days. The product has to be jazzed up to save face in a time of a fast-paced international game which is catching up.

It just seems suspicious to me that Shaq averages more offensive fouls with Dwyane Wade and I have not even seen 1 offensive foul since Wade has gone out...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah, these types of games like tonight bring back memories of the 90's. we beat two good teams (Spurs/Pistons) with the slow-tempo, rugged, low-scoring, defensive, physical game. 

i think the only positive i see of Wade not playing is that it forces other guys to play a more team oriented basketball and hustle more for every possesion. theres alot more ball movement and less iso's. unlike before, where many times Wade would have the ball, and dribble dribble dribble while the other four numb-nuts literally would stand there and wactch him play. that was so frustrating


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> yeah, these types of games like tonight bring back memories of the 90's. we beat two good teams (Spurs/Pistons) with the slow-tempo, rugged, low-scoring, defensive, physical game.
> 
> i think the only positive i see of Wade not playing is that it forces other guys to play a more team oriented basketball and hustle more for every possesion. theres alot more ball movement and less iso's. unlike before, where many times Wade would have the ball, and dribble dribble dribble while the other four numb-nuts literally would stand there and wactch him play. that was so frustrating


I disagree. Wade averages 8 assists and he is very modest with his field goal attempts. It only seems like the rest of the team is playing more team ball because our greatest facilitator is out. Also, his minutes are being split between several guys so naturally it will seem like there's more team ball being played because there's more guys playing. The offense is so incompetent without Wade and tonight we really got lucky at the end to scrape out a win. Watching these guys go 3-22 from 3 is much more frustrating than watching Wade spoonfeed us a championship.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> I disagree. Wade averages 8 assists and he is very modest with his field goal attempts. It only seems like the rest of the team is playing more team ball because our greatest facilitator is out. Also, his minutes are being split between several guys so naturally it will seem like there's more team ball being played because there's more guys playing. The offense is so incompetent without Wade and tonight we really got lucky at the end to scrape out a win.


exactly, it forces them to play more team ball


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> exactly, it forces them to play more team ball


It forces them to use more players. I don't think it increases their basketball ability. 11 pts in the third quarter was embarrassing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat 85, Pistons 82*
> 
> Observations from Friday's 85-82 victory over the Pistons at AmericanAirlines Arena:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/03/heat_85_pistons.html

Eddie was great defensively. I feel much better with him guarding the other teams top SG than GP like we had the last couple of seasons.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> *It forces them to use more players.* I don't think it increases their basketball ability. 11 pts in the third quarter was embarrassing.


thats what i was trying to say. maybe you interpreted my post differently.:biggrin: 

more players, more ball movement, less dependance on one player


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MIAMI -- Alonzo Mourning joked during the week that he hoped the Pistons would get down to Miami early and party some before their game Friday night.
> 
> He got his wish. The Pistons got to Miami early Thursday and celebrated Tayshaun Prince's 27th birthday Thursday night.


http://detroitnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070303/SPORTS0102/703030403/1004/SPORTS

Thanks again South Beach :clap2:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry for not being active guys, I've been busy, I'm back now though.
Great win, Shaq was just great, theres something wrong with myst, his guess was *too* close to the actual thing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a great game. Good 2 c Walker contributing the way he should be and an all around good game by the Heat. Shaq...amazing. Keep it up big fella!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/03/heat_85_pistons.html
> 
> Eddie was great defensively. I feel much better with him guarding the other teams top SG than GP like we had the last couple of seasons.


Yes, I forgot to mention Eddie in my props post. Eddie did a great job on the defensive end. I was so happy to see him back in a Heat jersey.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> Sorry for not being active guys, I've been busy, I'm back now though.
> Great win, Shaq was just great, theres something wrong with myst, his guess was *too* close to the actual thing.


I've always been real good at predicting games. Last year when we were down 15 in the 4th quarter I said we were going to win the game, and we did. I wish it was an every game type of thing, I would be rich, lol.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Time to zero in on catching Washington and winning the S.E.


----------

